# WY/MT Yellowstone area



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Headed west for a mule deer & antelope hunt and going to spend a week or so around Yellowstone afterwards for some sightseeing and a little fishing. Looking to do a little trout fishing, I am taking a couple spinning rods and fly rods, any pointers would be welcomed!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Bring your bear spray. I can't offer any fishing advice but I camped in Yellowstone last summer. It is a magical place. I hope to return one day. Spectacular scenery!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Bring your bear spray. I can't offer any fishing advice but I camped in Yellowstone last summer. It is a magical place. I hope to return one day. Spectacular scenery!


Fished on Kodiak, guide stands on the bank behind you with a 12ga while you're fishing. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

If driving from Yellowstone is an option check out mileage to Little Bighorn River flyfishing only, you'd need a guide by raft for 1-day, huge bows and Browns. (1988) If you need to spend your stimulus money they have a small landing strip also. Fantastic place (Montana)... pics please


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

My dad hiked the bridger mountains about 20 years ago trying for trout. They caught some


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been there twice before. It's been years for me, I dont even really remember where we fished, we caught tons of cut throats and bows. I've been doing some reading on places that have grayling, my wife really wants to catch one.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

My wife arranged a guided fly fishing trip to the Bozeman area over July 4th weekend this year for myself and my two sons. I’d recommend doing a guided drift boat fly fishing trip if time and budget allows. We used Montana Anglers and I highly recommend. We fished the Madison river one day, Yellowstone River another day and fished within the park another day and caught lots of fish. None of us had fly fishing experience and we caught plenty of fish thanks to the guides. 

What’s funny is we catch or could catch many of these same fish on the Great Lakes (Rainbow, Browns, Whitefish), but there’s nothing cooler than catching a native cutthroat that hits a dry fly. When I was a kid, we went to Yellowstone twice and we’d cast these spoons that look like a gold domino and catch Cutthroat from shore on Yellowstone lake, but Lake Trout found their way into that Lake and the population is way down from the late 70’s when we did this. Yellowstone is 10x more picturesque than I remember it as a kid. Your trip will be fun whether you fish or not; the scenery itself is worth the trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

slough creek. its a nice stream and a lovely hike.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Patricio said:


> slough creek. its a nice stream and a lovely hike.


Was out there about 20 yrs ago.My sister and her husband rented a house with the Grand Tetons in view. Brother-in-law was a smoke jumper and they back packed in to a fire watch tower for a while.Beautiful country,nothing else like it


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

miked913 said:


> I've been there twice before. It's been years for me, I dont even really remember where we fished, we caught tons of cut throats and bows. I've been doing some reading on places that have grayling, my wife really wants to catch one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I was out last year and spent a day looking for Grayling. The upper stretches of the Gibbon(Very skinny water) and both Grebe and Cascade lakes. I ended up catching more than I could count. That was the last week of June 2019.


----------

